# Interesting Article on "King bettas" and Petco



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I was googling King Bettas since I have been reading some really different stuff about them from various sites, one saying one thing and another, another thing and came across this article about them, and Petco distributers of Kings. Maybe some of you are already familiar with this info., but for novices to this type of betta, or people just in general unfamiliar with them, I thought this might be of interest to you, to get a better knowledge of Petco's "Kings".

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1400148/king_betta_variety_sold_at_petco.html?cat=53


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well mine wasn't aggressive at all. He acted like the 3 cories in his tank didnt even exist. Doubt he was old - his colors were vibrant and he made bubblenests. Unfortunately I lost him to internal parasites which I read is not uncommon in these "kings". He died on the 16th (?) day I had him. ONE day after PetCo's 15 day guarantee. How ironic. He was a beauty though. May get another...


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

hmm, I might have read wrong, but I saw (what I felt) was incorrect information. It said plakats are generally less agressive than longer finned bettas. That's not true, if anything they could be slightly more agressive (or at least able to express their agression better) with less finage to hold them back and wear them down, plus agression is also a personality...


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I am not sure exactly where, but I thought I read somewhere (other than this article) the opposite was true JKfish, but I could be mistaken, since I don't know much about them myself.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmm, well I've never owned a plakat, but that's what I heard


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I think the thing about plakats is, aggressive or not, they have a better ability to swim because of their short fins. That means if you get an aggressive one it will beat the heck out of your other fish, because it can catch them unlike some long finned bettas that have to lug around their fins!

I know mine sure is aggressive hehe!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

ahh that makes sense, they have less drag through water with shorter fins.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Ooh, I would love to get one, but I don't have a petco near me and I'd be really afraid to keep one in less than 5 gallons. I just looked up a size comparison picture of one, and it was almost half as long as an ink pen, a whopping 2 1/2 inch long body!

My betta is only about an 1 1/2 inches, so it's almost double the size!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I want one too, but I think I would want a 10 gallon for him.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

yes when i went to petco i was like a king betta??? isn't that just a gaint??


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

umm cories are fine with bettas. as long as the fish doesn't bite of nip he will be fine with them. i should put a post of what bettas a compatible with.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

First off King Bettas are known for being more peaceful (from other people and my own expierience). Second they're not giant at all. Not even close. 

Another thing is Betta Raja IS HUGE! I've seen them in person and they are seriously huge!

I will buy one soon sicne I have a huge PK female that will work for breeding to one. IDK if anyone has done it but it help us see exactly what's in their genes.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it would be quite neat to own a true giant, but for that I'd have to invest in a minimum 20g tank i believe.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

You would only need a minimum of ten. Though shouldn't the minimum be 5 gallons? Normal betta=2.5 gallons.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

well since Giants are different than Kings aren't they bigger than them? i guess maybe I am confused and mixing up info. There are so many different opinions on giants and different kinds of plakats, that it is hard to keep track of it all . 

on a side note: Good quality Giants it seems can go up in the couple of hundreds range in price it looks like!!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

We are talking about kings. Giants need a minimum ten gallon, but kings are usually smaller than full size giants.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

ahh okay i get it


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

This would be an interesting article if it weren't full of myths LOL

First off.. no tail type is more or less aggressive over another. With PK some fish are more closely related to "fighter" types so they will be more aggressive but if you get a PK from a well established line you may find that they are not aggressive at all. Conversely you can get HMs that are extremely aggressive, so on and so fourth.

Second. Betta raja is a mouthbrooding species so there is NO WAY that they would hybridize. Betta raja may be a little bigger than splendens (I've never seen one personally) but they are suggested to be housed in 10 gallon tanks (pairs) so I doubt they're very big.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> This would be an interesting article if it weren't full of myths LOL
> 
> First off.. no tail type is more or less aggressive over another. With PK some fish are more closely related to "fighter" types so they will be more aggressive but if you get a PK from a well established line you may find that they are not aggressive at all. Conversely you can get HMs that are extremely aggressive, so on and so fourth.
> 
> Second. Betta raja is a mouthbrooding species so there is NO WAY that they would hybridize. Betta raja may be a little bigger than splendens (I've never seen one personally) but they are suggested to be housed in 10 gallon tanks (pairs) so I doubt they're very big.


 Raja is big compared to splendens but I never knew it was a mouthbrooder, which explains the size. CTs and PKs CAN be more agressive but I've had HMs be equally aggressive or even worse. Like you said 1fish2fish PKs from a good line aren't as agressive (my dragon genos from the_K didn't harm each other at all). 

But I agree, people should actually attempt some basic research before saying that a certain strain is this or that...especially if what they think includes an impossible hybrid.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I think Kings need a minimum of 10 gallons but, honestly, that's my opinion based on my own King. He can CRUISE. And he likes to get up to a good speed. I don't think he'd have room to do that in anything less then his 10. He can go from one end of the tank to the other in a second. I guess if you had a lazy King, it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

yea I was hoping if I ever got one then I could put him in my 5g eclipse. But that wouldn't be for quite a while anyways since I have my 3 Cories in it right now.

I guess It's nice I put up this article to see all your guys' opinions on it.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My king did alright in a 5 gallon but I was hoping to get him into a 10 eventually. I never had the chance :'(


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I kept mine in a 2 gallon but he was pretty lazy. He loved his cave (I still use it in my breeding tanks). He came down with dropsy sadly :/

But I hope to get a new king soon...I do have some 5 gallons and 10 gallons sittin around........


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I really want one and I hope to find a diamond in the coal when I go. They just seem soo cool and different from other bettas.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

at my petco's the bettas are huge. i compared


----------

